# Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen



## xbxmxnn (15. August 2012)

Am Sonntag, 26.08.2012, halten wir unsere diesjährige Deutsche Meisterschaft auf dem Nordmarksportfeld in Kiel ab; diesmal mit einigen Änderungen sowohl bei der Wertung wie auch beim Ablauf, daher hier einmal die Neuerungen aufgelistet:

 - Treffen ist wie üblich gegen neun, danach Aufbau; erstmals bauen wir nicht Stahlseile auf, sondern ein Kunststoffnetz nach englischem Vorbild mit 250 Meter langen Bahnen für außen links, Mitte, außen rechts sowie quer gespannten Seilen auf 180, 200, 220 und 240 Metern; dadurch entfällt auch das Nutzen der lustigen orangen Schildchen und jeder Wurf kann sofort gemessen werden.

- Wir werfen je nach Teilnehmerzahl fünf bis sechs Würfe je Gewichtsklasse, wobei sich jeder drei Gewichte aussuchen kann, diese VOR Beginn bekannt gibt, geworfen wird in aufsteigender Reihenfolge unter Beachtung der gültigen Schnurklassen, also 28er Haupt- und 70er Schlagschnur für 100 und 125 Gramm, 35er Haupt- und 80er Schlagschnur für die 150 und 175 Gramm.

- Es gibt Preise (Pokale) für die ersten drei Plätze je Gewichtsklasse, zudem Pokale für die ersten drei Plätze gesamt.

- Nach dem Werfen gibt es noch was zu essen, je nach Wetter macht Janne eine Futterpfanne fertig oder wir grillen; wer mag kann dazu einen kleinen Beitrag in ein Schweinchen werfen, aber potentiell ist das Essen im Startgeld von 10,-€ mit drin, da ich beim letzten Grünkohl-Cup einen Gutschein von Dinos Kochservice gewonnen habe!

Wer Interesse hat kann gerne teilnehmen oder auch nur zuschauen; und wer Fragen oder Anregungen hat - immer her damit!


----------



## Fietzer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

bin auf jeden fall dabei :vik:


----------



## angelnmike (15. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Ja,ich mach auch mit#6


----------



## fisherman' (17. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Ich auch !!! :vik:


----------



## angelnmike (22. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Na,hat wohl niemand Interesse weiter zu werfen,was.Naja die meisten können es ja sowieso.........|rolleyes


----------



## carpfreak1990 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Hey interesse schon aber leider keine zeit. Komme Sonntag erst aus Dänemark wieder. 

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Ist doch prima; in Rendsburg abbiegen, in Kiel auf das Nordmarksportfeld, ein wenig schauen, ausprobieren, schnacken, dann weiter Richtung Geesthacht.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Hey Dirk, ich hab aber nich die Richtige schnur. Ich komm lieber mal vorbei wenn ihr wieder so werft.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Schnur ist gar kein Problem, die hab ich immer kilometerweise dabei; und notfalls nimmst Du erstmal Gerät von uns (wenn Du eine Stationärrolle mitgebracht haben möchtest musst Du allerdings bescheid sagen, solche Trümmer hab ich selten dabei  ), aber kein Problem, wenn Du Lust hast, können wir uns auch beizeiten einfach mit ein paar Leuten treffen und zusammen werfen, entweder auf großer Wiese oder am Strand, sag einfach bescheid!


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Alles klar werd mal mitn kollegen sprechen und dann sag ich dir bescheid. Wann wollt ihr sonst das nähste mal werfen?

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Die nächste offizielle Veranstaltung, die wir ausrichten, ist das Großereignis 'Kong Open' (siehe http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=233463 ), ansonsten steht in diesem Jahr an offiziellen Veranstaltungen nichts mehr auf dem Plan, daher schlage ich vor, dass wir, so Interesse besteht, einfach einen Trainingstag mit offiziellem Messen und so einschieben.


----------



## Fietzer (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Na,hat wohl niemand Interesse weiter zu werfen,was.Naja die meisten können es ja sowieso.........|rolleyes



um so besser für uns, wir würden ja haushoch verlieren, wenn alle brandungsangler in der brandung locker 200 m werfen #c
was werfen die erst auf der wiese? |kopfkrat


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Hey Dirk,

Also zu den kong open bin ich wieder in Dänemark|supergri. Gegen ein Training hätte ich nicht. Ich habe eingtlich immer s
Sonntags zeit.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## angelnmike (23. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*



Fietzer schrieb:


> um so besser für uns, wir würden ja haushoch verlieren, wenn alle brandungsangler in der brandung locker 200 m werfen #c
> was werfen die erst auf der wiese? |kopfkrat



Dat mach`s auch sagen.Keine Schnitte hätten wir.:q


----------



## heini mück (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*



Fietzer schrieb:


> um so besser für uns, wir würden ja haushoch verlieren, wenn alle brandungsangler in der brandung locker 200 m werfen #c
> was werfen die erst auf der wiese? |kopfkrat



was seit ihr für tolle typen weil ihr soweit werfen könnt und wir normale brandungsangler nicht#q.
ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust meine bleie aus dem rasen zu pulen ich gehe lieber angeln.
das niemand in der brandung 200 m wirft ist doch klar da braucht ihr keine spässe mehr machen machen wir über den wiesenwerfer ja auch nicht.


----------



## angelnmike (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*



heini mück schrieb:


> was seit ihr für tolle typen weil ihr soweit werfen könnt und wir normale brandungsangler nicht#q.
> ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine lust meine bleie aus dem rasen zu pulen ich gehe lieber angeln.
> das niemand in der brandung 200 m wirft ist doch klar da braucht ihr keine spässe mehr machen machen wir über den wiesenwerfer ja auch nicht.



Oh,oh.Sollte natürlich keine Beleidigung gegenüber Brandungsangler sein.Ich gehe auch sehr gerne Brandungsangeln,aber Bleie bei 200m aus den Rasen zu pulen bringt auch Spaß.Es wurde nur schon oft angeboten mal vorbei zu schauen um weiter in der Brandung zu werfen,das sind oft nur kleinigkeiten beim Wurf.Aber dieses angebot wird ja nicht angenommen da es ja, "viele",können.Nur deshalb der kleine Spaß da braucht man böse drüber sein.Und Fietzer,wir beiden sind ab sofort "die tollen Typen".Aber das wusste ich auch schon vorher.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Natürlich hat Casting/Wurfwettbewerb nicht mehr mit Angeln zu tun als Tontaubenschiessen mit der Jagd...

Da es aber Angler gibt, die nebenher auch gerne Casting/Wurfwettbewerb betreiben, bieten wir diesen auch gerne ihren Platz hier im Forum..

Lasst doch jedem seinen Spaß, den einen die Dorsche aus der Brandung, den andern das Blei aus dem Rasen....

Ist doch wirklich kein Grund, hier Stress zu machen..

Ich freue mich immer darüber, wenn Abumann hier seine Infos diesbezüglich reinstellt, auch wenn ich selber kein Wurfkünstler bin..

Also ruhig bleiben und Stress vermeiden...

Danke....


----------



## GeorgeB (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Vor allem finde ich das Angebot mal richtig klasse. Gute Tipps fürs weiter Werfen zu kriegen, und zur Not auch noch Gerät gestellt zu bekommen. Das ist mal ein absolutes "Daumen hoch" wert! #6

Sobald ich da oben wohne, und das dauert hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu lange, habt ihr mich auf dem Hals, Mädelz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*



> Das ist mal ein absolutes "Daumen hoch" wert!


So isses..


----------



## Fietzer (25. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

nur zu, je mehr leute wir werden, um so besser.


----------



## prime caster 01 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

ich komme später noch.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Moin moin,


angelnmike schrieb:


> ............Ich gehe auch sehr gerne Brandungsangeln,..........


Auf welche Weiten kommste denn da so im Schnitt?? so pie x daumen...


----------



## SEAPOINT (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Hallo Leute

Da es noch keine Berichte gibt über die meisterschaft ,nehme ich an das die noch die ganze schnur ein hollen müßen .:q


Gruß
SEAPOINT:q


----------



## fisherman' (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Moin.

Einige von uns schaffen es auf der Wiese,bei Rückenwind,auf 200m und mehr.Am Strand schafft das mit Sicherheit Keiner!
Beim Angeln kommen einige Faktoren dazu,die Weiten von 200m oder mehr nicht möglich machen: z.B. dicke Klamotten,Haken mit Würmern,meist Gegenwind.....naja ihr wisst schon!!!
Ich meine,wer bei "Brandungsbedingungen" und auch noch im Dunkeln 100m wirft,ist ein guter Werfer!
Petri Heil!
Gruß Henry.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Hi Henry,

Klar 100m sind fürn guten Werfer in der Brandung drinn. Da ich selber regelmßig anner Brandung stehe kenn ich die Problematik bzw. die Weiten wie Ottonormal sie erreicht.
Ich geh aber mal davon aus das eure Weiten "einwenig" anders sind. Euer "Blei aus dem Rasen gepule" ( LoooooL) macht sich doch auch in der Brandung bemerkbar. Ich kenn die Weiten von einigen die auch wettkampfmäßig (DM , WM ) an der Brandung stehen. Das ist schon mal was anderes. Habe nur noch keinem außem Castingbereich befragen können. Daher eben hier die Frage nach euren Weiten wenn ihr in der Brandung steht...


----------



## fisherman' (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Es Kommt immer auf die Bedingungen an.Es kann schon mal sein,daß man 150m schafft,aber mit Sicherheit nicht bei auflandigen Wind und mit zwei Haken voller Würmer!
Wenn die Leute,deren Weiten du kennst,150m oder mehr (mit Stationärrolle) schaffen,dann ist das Top!Aber leider sind die Würfe mit Stationärrolle auch sehr "hart" und bei diesen Weiten,befürchte ich,daß die Würmer nicht mehr "komplett" im Wasser ankommen.Ist doch blöd,oder?
Ich bleib dabei,zum Angeln sind 100m realistisch.
Gruß Henry.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Rehi Henry,

Das denkt sich alles mit meinen Erfahrungen.Wobei die 150m keine Regelmäßigkeit(eher selten) bei diesen Leuten war/ist.In Schnitt lagen die so bei guten Würfen so um die 120-130m und das bei einem Haken und "günstigen" Wind.

Als ich angefangen hatte in der Brandung haben wir die Würfe mal nachgemessen. Von den gefühlten 200m am Wasser blieben am Strand/Wiese doch bedeutend weniger übrig.Mit dem Geschirr damals waren bei mir keine 100m drinn. Wenn man hier in den Fangberichten die Weitenangaben liest kann ich mir so manches mal ein breites Grinsen nicht verkneifen.
Der Angler lügt ja bekanntlich bei den Fischgrößen. Wenns aber um Weitenangaben geht haun da etliche noch ne ordentliche Schippe obendrauf.

Aber ok , meine Frage ist beantwortet , Ich danke......

Aber nö ,  da ist nun noch was.. du schreibst Stationärrolle = harte Würfe. Gehts denn mit ner Multi "weicher"?
Da würden mich nun die Hintergründe interessieren. Diese Thematik kenn ich überhaupt nicht.........


----------



## angelnmike (27. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Das ist was,was ja viele nicht glauben wollen.Man muß mit der Multirolle viel weniger kraft und gewalt in den Wurf bringen.Die laufen viel geschmeidiger ab.Dazu die richtige Rute und alles ist perfekt.Ich würde nie wieder mit ner anderen Rolle an den Strand gehen.Und ich meine daß auch bei mir die Weiten am Strand so um die 120m liegen können.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Moin moin,



> Und ich meine daß auch bei mir die Weiten am Strand so um die 120m liegen können.


Multirolle?? Ich meine das ICH keine 12m kommen würde ohne mich oder andere zu erschlagen.
In meiner Norgezeit , da hatte ich noch solch Rollen , hatte ich einige zaghafte Versuche damit gemacht........ mit sehr unschmeichelhaften Ergebnis.
Das werfen damit ist für mich Hexenkunstwerk . LoooooooL


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Fast vergessen ....

Warum ist das werfen mit ner Multi nun "weicher"??


----------



## fisherman' (27. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Warum das Werfen mit ner Multi weicher ist,weis ich nicht ganz genau.Aber ich glaube das es davon kommt,daß die Multi am Anfang "langsamer" läuft und während des Fluges schneller wird.Man kann da auch nachhelfen:z.B.Öffnen der Magnetbremse im Flug(ist beim Angeln aber nicht unbedingt nötig).
Bei Stationärrollen ist es durch die Reibung am Spulenrand genau anders herum.Deswegen werfen viele Angler "volle Pulle" und riskieren ihre Würmer....hab ich früher übrigens auch gemacht.
Mit Stationärrollen kann man aber mit ein bisschen Technik auch "weicher" werfen.
Und glaub mir,man kommt auch weiter!
Achja,werfen mit multi ist gar nicht so schwer.Mit ein wenig Übung kannst du an deine 12m bald eine 0 hängen!#h

Gruß Henry.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Danke Henry.
Mit dieser Erklärung kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## basslawine (28. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

moin,

das "weichere" Werfen hat meiner Meinung nach weniger mit der Multirolle an sich zu tun als mit den üblicherweise mit Multirollen benutzten Wurfstilen und den dafür gebauten Ruten.
Diese köderschonenden Wurfstile können aber genausogut mit einer Stationärrolle ausgeübt werden.

Das grundsätzliche Problem hierbei ist, dass die modernen für Stationärrollen konzipierten Ruten für den Überkopfwurf entwickelt werden mit einer ziemlich harten Spitzenaktion. Der Weg  vom  Stillstand des Köders/Bleis bis zum Abwurfpunkt mit höchstmöglicher Geschwindigkeit des Köders/Bleis ist bei diesem Wurfstil relativ kurz, der Köder muss also auf einer kurzen Strecke (ich schätze mal 7-10m Flugbahn) ziemlich abrupt beschleunigt werden, kombiniert mit der harten Rutenspitze fliegen dabei ganz gerne mal die Würmer alleine los.
Die englischen Ruten haben tendenziell eher eine weichere Rutenspitze und sind dafür im unteren Drittel knüppelhart. Die mit ihnen praktizierten Wurfstile (OTG "Off the Ground" / Pendulum) haben eine längere  und gleichmässigere Beschleunigungsstrecke (OTG geschätzt 12-15m/ Pendulum eher 15-20m), womit zum einen sich die Kräfte von Null auf Hundert besser verteilen und zum anderen überträgt die weichere Rutenspitze die Beschleunigung nicht so abrupt auf den Köder.

Aber wie gesagt, diese Wurfstile lassen sich auch mit der Stationärrolle durchführen und sind nicht an die Multirolle gebunden.
Problematisch ist da eher, ob ein auf geringes Gewicht und durchgehende Härte getrimmter  450gr Mercedelli-Blank die anders gearteten Belastungen dieser Wurfstile überlebt.
wenn man es also mal probieren möchte, bitte nicht mit dem höchsten zugelassenen Wurfgewicht anfangen, ansonsten ist die Gefahr eines Rutenbruchs ziemlich hoch.

Gruss Marco


----------



## fisherman' (28. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Moin.

Von dieser Seite habe ich die Sache noch nicht betrachtet.Du hast natürlich zu 100% Recht,daß die Ruten und vor allem der Wurfstil eine entscheidene Rolle spielen.
Ich selbst fische nur noch "englische" Ruten mit Multi und komme,obwohl mein Stil mit Sicherheit noch verbesserungswürdig ist,damit super klar.

Das "normale" Brandungsruten diesen Wurfstil nicht so gerne mögen kann ich nur bestätigen.
Ich habe gesehen,wie Mike (Angelnmike) eine Dreiteilige ,in "Null Komma Nix",in eine Sechsteilige verwandelt hat!


----------



## xbxmxnn (31. August 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich bitte um Entschuldigung für die Verzögerung, ich kam heute erst nach Hause und somit dazu, die Ergebnisse der Veranstaltung abzutippen, aber schon einmal an dieser Stelle eine kurze Bewertung:

- das neue Messsystem mit dem Netz funktioniert, und zwar prima; Frank Mittag bastelt gerade daran, dass wir einfacher einkurbeln können und ein paar wenige Abläufe müssen noch optimiert werden, aber sonst ist alles schon sehr ordentlich.

- Tatsächlich hat sich gezeigt, dass das System, alle vier Gewichte anzubieten, aber pro Werfer nur drei in die Wertung zu bringen, sich bewährt - es gibt mehr Gewinner, es wird enger, weil jeder sein Lieblingsgewicht werfen kann und ungeliebte auslassen… auch hier gibt es noch ein paar kleine Dinge, die man verbessern kann, aber sonst schon recht vielversprechend.

Wir haben drei verschiedene Deutsche Meister in den Einzeldisziplinen, ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu; und auch Glückwunsch den Gesamtsiegern, allen voran natürlich Fietzer, der mit zwei ersten und einem dritten Platz Deutscher Meister 2012 im Distanzwerfen wurde, vor Frank Mittag und Veit Nagorsen - super Jungs, klasse!

Eine besondere Erwähnung soll Henry finden, der nicht nur wieder einmal sehr unterstützt hat, danke vielmals dafür, sondern auch seine persönliche Bestweite auf 207,87 Meter verbessert - stark, weiter so!


----------



## shR!mp (14. September 2012)

*AW: Deutsche Meisterschaft im Distanzwerfen*

Ich wäre schon gerne mal vorbeigekommen um bisschen das Werfen mit der Multi zu lernen.....aber dank einer Schulter OP bin ich schon froh wieder mit der 40gr Spinnrute werfen zu können
Falls so eine Möglichkeit ab nächstem Frühjahr, in der Nähe von Kiel nochmal besteht würde ich gerne mal in vorbeikommen.
Vlt bekomme ich bis dahin auch meine Multi+Rute nach Kiel geschafft.


----------

